# [email protected] Falcons 1PM FOX



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn we really need to win this game and we got no chance in hell unless we play vastly better than we have to do this point. We probably need the Falcons to help us out too.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Defense actually showing up this week


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We're playing better than we have all year, but these Falcons are going to be extremely tough to beat at home.

I'd like to see us run the ball a lot in the 2nd half, we need to keep hold of possession for a while.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Stewart with the hustle to just about get that down.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Cam looking all at sea on 3rd downs.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Newton should just run the ball every possession.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am much happier with our level of play, but damn we need to win this game and we got to make a play right here. No clue why we did not challenge that play instead of calling timeout.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah Baby


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Losing this game will suck so bad...come on wide left


----------

